# New Stone Day!



## Taramonia (Jan 22, 2018)

Just wanted to share, haven't gotten to give them a run through yet since my package arrived late in the day but really excited to get off work tomorrow 

https://imgur.com/a/EZllo

EDIT: Silly me forgot to mention it's a gesshin 400, 2k, 6k soaker set


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jan 22, 2018)

Taramonia said:


> Just wanted to share, haven't gotten to give them a run through yet since my package arrived late in the day but really excited to get off work tomorrow
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EZllo



You've got questions on Imgur. Looks like a JKI Gesshin 400, 2000, 6000 Soaking Waterstone Set to me, but I don't have an account there and they're confused....


----------



## Taramonia (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh did I not actually list that on imgur? TBH I've never paid attention to the comments, I've just used it as a picture dump. Also I just realized I forgot to mention that here as well oops!


----------

